

How A Reddit User’s Post Made Him A Hollywood Screenwriter - cpeterso
http://www.wired.com/underwire/2012/04/storyboard-how-a-reddit-users-post-made-him-a-hollywood-screenwriter/

======
noonespecial
I'm just thrilled we might get a movie without a "2" in the name or a "reboot"
in the description out of the deal.

